

At $300 The Xbox One Will Win - OmarIsmail
http://omarismail.com/post/51063102575/at-300-the-xbox-one-will-win

======
warcode
Considering I stopped watching broadcast TV entirely a couple of years ago,
the Xbox One has already lost.

I'd say you measure the success of a video game console in how well it lets
you play video games, not gimmick features that arent available outside the
US.

